

Yahoo Pays 30MM for Summly To Acquire Team, Team Did Not Build App. - readme
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-17-year-old-that-yahoo-paid-30-million-was-renting-his-startups-core-technology-2013-3

======
hkmurakami
This article doesn't even mention that only 2 Summly employees are joining
Yahoo (oh Business Insider).

> _SRI International, with the help of the Summly team, built the
> summarisation technology behind Summly. They own a small share in the
> company and are helping us improve the algorithm._

This lends more credibility to the theory that Yahoo wanted to buy SRI / SRI's
technology, but that since the technology was either licensed or co-developed
with Summly in a way that Summly would have to be bought out as well.

------
maxk42
This is bullshit. There's a who's-who of A-list investors who put their money
into a 17-year-old's company. The kind of people who didn't get rich by
putting their money into the hands of a 17-year-old. They knew something you
didn't. And that something is quite probably that somebody at Yahoo! had the
authority to invest a large amount of money and make a lot of people wealthier
in the process.

By Occam's razor, the most likely explanation is simple corruption.

~~~
danoprey
By Occam's razor they wouldn't have done it through a 17 year old.

------
kunai
I've seen more innovation on Hacker News in an _hour_ than this company seems
to have made in 2 years.

------
downrightmike
ahahahaha, Explain to me how you bought 30M of value from a kid who still
needs to go to school?

